# Problem mit Internet, langsamer Download



## Trickey (30. März 2019)

Hab einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und seitdem eine langsame Download Geschwindigkeit.
Habe DSL 16 vorher hatte ich 1,2MB/s und jetzt nur noch 600kbs
Hab mein PC schon bei einem Kumpel angeschloßen der DSL 100 hat da hatte ich nur 2,13MB/s
Bin über Lan Kabel verbunden ins neue Asus z390f Mainboard
Der Treiber für den Netzwerkadapter ist aktuell


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2019)

Hast Du mel die WinSocks zurückgesetzt:
AdwCleaner | heise Download ?

Durchlaufen lassen, auch wenn er nichts, findet und Neustart.

P.S.: Das hilft auch oft: PC-WELT-Fix Windows Update - PC-WELT .
Ist der Ordner C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download leer?


----------



## Trickey (30. März 2019)

Hab alles ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg. Nein der Ordner ist nicht leer


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2019)

Trickey schrieb:


> Nein der Ordner ist nicht leer


Na dann weg mit dem Altmaterial.
Hast Du auf Malware gescannt:
Kostenlose Software fuer Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware | Malwarebytes ?


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Trickey schrieb:


> Hab alles ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg. Nein der Ordner ist nicht leer



Vielleicht ist der Treiber falsch eingestellt ?
Bild 2 mal in diese Einstellungen gehen ,
auch so Sachen wie Drosselraten  Abstellen das Bremst nur .
 Eigendeich  sollte es mit den Windows Default Einstellungen gegen was nachhelfen kann man  noch mit Tools wie DFÜ-Optimierer  etwas .

Hat zwar damit vielleicht nicht viel zu tun aber schmeiß mal alles raus was Windows nicht braucht ,
nur das drin lassen was im Bild 1 ist ,
 ich habe nur das drin stehen was Windows wirklich braucht im Desktop Betrieb  Lan, Internet ,  Copie über Lan, Media, NAS LW vom Router, Lan Drucker/Fax   ..  geht  damit  jedenfalls an meinem PC so , die anderen Sachen die da sonst noch sind braucht Windows eigendlich   nicht und behindern vielleicht auch noch den Speed .


----------



## DOcean (30. März 2019)

ich hab da über 12 Einträge drin stehen... und nix bremst... 

Wie sollte es auch du hängst mit Minimum 100Mbit an deinem Router, dein Inet brauch davon 16, da ist noch Platz 

Ein Blick sind die Einstellungen trotzdem wert, vlt. ist irgendwas drin was da nicht rein gehört... (also was nicht von MS stammt)

du könntest auch mal bei deinem Status des Netzwerkadapters gucken, was da als Übertragungsrate drin steht. Nicht das du nur mit 10 MBit am Router hängst...

Anderes Kabel mal probiert? Andere Geräte sind schneller unterwegs?


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

manche Treiber Einstallungen Drosseln das hatte ich auch schon mal , genau so diesen Parket Planer  oder wie das Ging heiß das Bremst nur den Speed runter 
da lief mein GigaBit Lan Port nur mit 10 statt mit 10000 ;(Alles was Drosseln an  geht Abstellen),
 im Router Menü unter Netzwerke kam  man schauen mit welcher Geschicklichkeit der PC erkannt wird  oder willst du das auch anzweifeln ?


----------



## DOcean (30. März 2019)

du meinst den QoS Paket Planer...

richtig bei Win7! gab es da mal einen Fehler der konnte Leistung kosten, aber nur im lokalen LAN! fürs Inet war der egal...

20% von 100 Mbit + 16 MBit Inet <<< 100 Mbit (was die Leitung kann)



> In den erwähnten Netzwerkeinstellungen findet man seit Windows  2000 auch den QoS-Paketplaner (Quality of Service) B. In neueren  Windows-Versionen ist dieser standardmäßig aktiviert. Er soll den  Netzwerkverkehr bei Engpässen optimieren. Gelegentlich liest man den  Rat, ihn zu deaktivieren, weil er Bandbreite und Systemressourcen  fresse.
> Wenn Sie eine langsame Internetverbindung  haben oder sich in einem Netzwerk mit unterschiedlich schnellen  Komponenten befinden, sollten Sie QoS aber eingeschaltet lassen. In  einem Standardheimnetzwerk mit flinker Internetanbindung hat QoS  hingegen weniger Einfluss. Hier können Sie die Funktion auf allen  Computern deaktivieren und prüfen, ob das Netzwerk dadurch schneller  wird.


Mehr Tempo rauskitzeln - PC-WELT

Wenn der Lan Port nur auf 10 statt 100 (oder 1Gbit) läuft kostet es Leistung, richtig!


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

beim 16. Anschluss merkt  man das schon wenn Lan nur bis 10 geht , seine 600 ist ja noch weniger als 10.

Wenn es mit einer Linux Live DVD auch so langsam ist ,
ist vermutlich der Netzwerk Bord Chip kaputt -
habe ich zwar noch nie gehört aber wenn man vielleicht etwas unsachgemäß  PC zusammen baut und mit den Fingerechen auf die Chips fast und selber etwas statisch aufgeladen ist ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ist vermutlich der Netzwerk Bord Chip kaputt -


Das würde ich mal mit einer zusätzlichen Netzwerkkarte testen:
Edimax EN-9260TX-E ab €' '6,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

@ *Trickey*: Welche BIOS-Version ist installiert:
CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID.


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal mit einer zusätzlichen Netzwerkkarte testen:
> [ .



Die hat auch jeder im Überfluss grade so rum liegen  eine Netzwerk Karte , da ist es viel einfacher mit ner Linux Boot DVD die nichts extra kostet und man es auch auf ein USB Stick/SD Karte installieren kann mit Rufus


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2019)

Auch den (leeren) USB-Stick muss man erst mal rumliegen haben, sonst wäre ein Test mit (dem richtigen) Linux auch meine zweite Wahl gewesen. Der Intel GBit Lan Chip wird vermutlich, genauso wie der auf meinem AsRock Z390 Exteme4, nicht automatisch von jeder Distribution unterstützt. Mint/Ubuntu sollte aber funktionieren.

Persönlich würde ich vorher noch von irgendeinem anderen Computer/Tablet im Lan auf den PC zugreifen und dabei die Geschwindigkeit messen. Aber auch sowas muss natürlich irgendwo verfügbar haben. U.U. kann man per FTP/NAS-Funktion des Routers mal eine Datei auf den Router kopieren und wieder runter laden.

P..S. ich gehe davon aus, dass der Test im anderen Lan auch mit einem anderen Kabel durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die hat auch jeder im Überfluss grade so rum liegen  eine Netzwerk Karte ,


 Ich ja ... .


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Der Intel GBit Lan Chip wird vermutlich, genauso wie der auf meinem AsRock Z390 Exteme4, nicht automatisch von jeder Distribution unterstützt. Mint/Ubuntu sollte aber funktionieren.
> .



Bei mir wird der Intel,Realtek GigaBit Lan Chip normal im Live Modus unterstützt auch bei der Altem 14.4,18.x Version von Ubuntu und Lbuntu 14.4., 18.x.,
man kann auch ab  2 GB  eine SD Karte nehmen  die mit Rufos Bootfähig machen und übers Bios dann booten wenn man keine DVD Rohlinge rum liegen hat .


----------

